# Best Wireless Turtle Beach & Xbox 720



## htinstallnj (Jan 22, 2013)

Does anyone know if the wireless turtle beach headsets will be compatible with the new xbox 720? I am looking to purchase one soon, however not if it isn't compatible. 

I am also looking for the best quality and cant really see a difference in the few wireless headsets available besides pricing.

Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What did you find out? Are they compatible or not?


----------



## Audiohallick (Sep 5, 2012)

Honestly there isn't a way to know for sure what will be compatible with the Xbox 720 or whatever name they give it until the device is actually revealed.


----------



## htinstallnj (Jan 22, 2013)

As of right now still havent been able to find out. The ppl @ gamestop are no help. I am going to just try adnd see if I can get in contact with Turtle Beach.


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

No one knows what the specs are on the new Xbox (720/Durango/?). So, until those are released, no one knows if they will be compatible - not even Turtle Beach (unless they have been given info, definitely controlled via NDA if they have).


----------

